# Flexible flue pipe to roof



## 115324 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi.
My 1989 Autotrail Chinook needs a new length of flue pipe from the gas fire to the roof.Can anyone tell me where I might get a replacement.
It is double walled flexible aluminium with internal diameter 55mm and external diameter 85 mm with fibreglass insulation between walls.

Thanks David


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try CAK


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Plumbers Merchants might have some.

Good luck


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Plumbers Merchants might have some.

Good luck


----------

